
Our interviews are what we can get away with - Ozzie_osman
https://somehowmanage.com/2020/07/11/our-hiring-process-is-what-we-can-get-away-with/
======
austincheney
Yes, hiring is almost universally an exercise in selection bias. If the
candidate selection process does not closely result from the performance
review process something is broken and things are selectively open to
manipulation.

